# My Friends...



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

...the keys!!











He's sat there for ages this morning with the keys on his head, chattering to them, not talking properly, just chattering!! I think he was having a moan and they were the only ones that would listen.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL!!! What a little dork.  He's such a funny tiel.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

That is cute!  Silly bird...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

What a silly boy Dooby is...hehe


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Dooby is a character...ps...I just noticed- he's split to pied.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

He's split?? Where?? *runs to get sewing kit*

What does that mean? Split to pied? I'm sort of thinking that he's a normal grey with a little bit of pied in him.......is that right?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It means he's carrying the pied gene. Cookie is split to pied too, so if Dooby and Cookie had babies they would make Ziggy's and Ollie's.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

This is a photo of him doing his "Bell Ringing Made Easy" pose!










Can you tell me, the yellow barred feathers that are on his tail, will he keep that colour, or will they moult out to be just plain grey or grey barred?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh, thanks Bea.......we posted at the same time. lol.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think the yellow barred feathers will become just plain yellow feathers.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> It means he's carrying the pied gene. Cookie is split to pied too, so if Dooby and Cookie had babies they would make Ziggy's and Ollie's.


hehe...well put Bea. 
I love that 2nd pic Plukie! btw-the white spot on the back of Dooby and Cookie's head means they are split to pied. It's possible that he'll keep his barrings or they will become all yellow like Bea said.


----------

